# No microphones work (Serious issue)



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

I am having a serious issue right now with my microphone inputs, basically i can not get a microphone to work at all. At first i thought it was a soundcard issue so i bought a new one (PCI Express Creative F XI extreme audio) and disabled in bios my onboard soundcard. Did not help. I then completely wiped my hard drive and reinstalled windows, this didnt help either.

Thanks for any help


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

I have uploaded a dxdiag to here: ------------------ System Information ------------ - shortText.com


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tested the microphone on another PC? Are you connecting to the mic input port? Have you verified the audio setup?


----------



## kyoudi (Feb 29, 2012)

I have tested 2 microphones in a different pc and both work fine but not on mine. I tried many different hardware options including getting a new soundcard. I have made certain to try many different audio options as well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Start here> Just installed windows 7, my sound works perfectly but my microphone - Microsoft Answers


----------

